
The Secret Sims Used by Criminals to Spoof Any Number - sjreese
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/n7w9pw/russian-sims-encrypted
======
ksaj
I remember years ago there were a lot of news articles about people spoofing
numbers by using VoIP. Basically if you ran Asterisk or any other VoIP server,
you could basically display whatever name and number you wanted.

Then some good techies pointed out that business phones have been doing this
forever, which is why you can have multiple direct lines, but the person
called only sees the switchboard number. That's the proper intention of the
feature.

There are a lot of other ways to spoof numbers, too. If you're not technical,
there are websites that give you a proxy number to call which does the
spoofing for you.

------
Dahoon
Here we again see a clear example of the "Red scare V2". Is it bad or illegal?
Call it Russian, even if sold in the US, by Americans and using American
telcos. There's no link to Russia in all of this. The biggest market is the
US.

